# Frist Snow



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

Took the pic's this morning


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yep,looks like snow. You better keep it too!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics....congrats on the first snow


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I hope we don't get that for about 7 more weeks, our leaves are just starting to change colors now.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

yep that sure is snow


----------



## strawhead (Dec 27, 2004)

Whats snow? I have heard about it but it kind of "misses us" every year....

ya know...:crying:


Jeff


----------

